# Word for the day  equivocal



## Josiah (Jan 25, 2015)

e·quiv·o·cal
əˈkwivək(ə)l/

adjective

open to more than one interpretation; ambiguous.

"the equivocal nature of her remarks"

synonyms:	ambiguous, indefinite, noncommittal, vague, imprecise, inexact, inexplicit, hazy; More
antonyms:	definite

uncertain or questionable in nature.

"the results of the investigation were equivocal"


----------

